# Ersatsteile für sps S7



## kameikel (28 Januar 2007)

Hallo alle zusammen 

Hier fragt ein Neuling nach elektronischen Bauteilen für seine eigene sps Steuerung in der Heizungsanlage.
Ist überhaupt irgendwie an einzelne elektronische Bauteile ranzukommen?
Und wenn ja wo oder über wen?

Für Info sehr dankbar
Michael


----------



## Sockenralf (28 Januar 2007)

Hallo,

was brauchst du denn?

Geläufige Teile kaufe ich z. B. bei unserem Elektro-Großhandel.

Frag doch mal den Elektriker bei dir um die Ecke, der kann bestimmt auch helfen.

Oder mal bei e-Bay schauen, da gibt´s auch jede Menge.


MfG


----------



## kameikel (28 Januar 2007)

Ein Ausgang meiner Steuerung schaltet einen 230V Ausgang (Pumpe).
Die LED zeigt das der Ausgang an oder aus geschaltet ist aber ich habe dauernt 230V anliegen!(Pumpe läuft ständig)

mfG
Michael


----------



## Sockenralf (28 Januar 2007)

Hallo,

was suchst du jetzt eigentlich?  

Ersatzteile und einen Schaltplan für deine Ausgangsbaugruppe?
Oder eine neue Baugruppe?

Anhand deines Postings würde ich mal sagen, daß da wohl der Ausgang defekt ist.

Du hast aber nicht etwa die Pumpe direkt auf den Ausgang geklemmt, oder?

MfG


----------



## Betriebselektriker28 (28 Januar 2007)

Sockenralf schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> was suchst du jetzt eigentlich?
> 
> ...



Pumpe an den Ausgang.....

Ist das eine Karte mit Relaisausgängen ? Neue Relais kann man sicher einlöten....kriegt man imho bei jedem besser sortierten Elektronic-Geschäft !

Was für eine S7 ist es denn ? Vielleicht S7-200 ?


----------



## kameikel (29 Januar 2007)

Ein Schaltplan für die Aussgangsbaugruppe wäre nicht schlecht,aberdas ein Relais in der S7 200 4Jahre alt defekt ist habe ich auch so festgestellt.Bis jetzt habe ich im normalen Handel aber kein baugleiches bekommen und mit der kennzeichnung kann keiner etwas anfangen.Laut angaben des Kesselherstellers schaltet das Relais direckt die Pumpe,aufder darunter befindlichen Platiene ist kein weiteres Bauteil bis auf den Anschlussstecker.


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (29 Januar 2007)

kameikel schrieb:


> Ein Schaltplan für die Aussgangsbaugruppe wäre nicht schlecht,aberdas ein Relais in der S7 200 4Jahre alt defekt ist habe ich auch so festgestellt.Bis jetzt habe ich im normalen Handel aber kein baugleiches bekommen und mit der kennzeichnung kann keiner etwas anfangen.Laut angaben des Kesselherstellers schaltet das Relais direckt die Pumpe,aufder darunter befindlichen Platiene ist kein weiteres Bauteil bis auf den Anschlussstecker.



Gib mal die genaue und komplette Bezeichnung, die auf deiner "S7 200" drauf ist!


----------



## MSB (29 Januar 2007)

Also ohne jetzt mir über eine S7-200 Relais-Karte jemals gedanken gemacht zu haben,
das sind in der Regel kleine Mini-Relais, meistens von Omron, und die oder vergleichbare Typen,
sollte man in jedem besser sortierten Elektronikladen finden.

Wobei sich vergleichbar hier auf die Spulenspannung und die Bauform bezieht.

Falls gewerblich: Auch mal bei Sachen wie RS-Elektronik, Schuricht und co. vorbeischauen, oder auch Conrad.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Sockenralf (29 Januar 2007)

Hallo,

Kessel mit einer S7-200?

Laß mich raten: es ist ein ÖkoFen-Pellet-Kessel, oder?


Wenn du sowieso schon am basteln bist, dann reicht doch auch ein Relais mit der gleichen Spulenspannung. Zur Not halt irgendwo extern verbauen.

Wie teuer ist denn so eine Baugruppe, daß du da solchen "Ehrgeiz" reinhängst?

MfG


----------



## TommyG (29 Januar 2007)

Und

wenn du da nen Relais reinmachst, dann überlege, ob es nicht sinnvoll ist, damit erst ein Schütz und damit die Pumpe anzusteuern. 

Für son blödes Relais, beim Conrad ~ 5€ wollte mein Heizungsbauer ( man weiß ja nie, ob es nur das Relais ist..) meine Platine von nem Vaillant Ofen rausschmeißen, nochmal 200€. 

Im privaten Bereich lässt sich so eine Frickelei nat. verantworten. Im dienstlichen kannst du ja mal durchrechnen, was es Dich kosten würde, wenn du in 2 wochen nochmal mit ner neuen S7 hinmusst.

oder hast du Glück und kannst den Kram auf nen anderen Output legen?

Gruß

TommyG


----------



## kameikel (29 Januar 2007)

hallo alle zusammen 
Ersteinmal vielen Dank für euer Interesse an meinem Problem! 
Antworten auf eure Fragen in einem Rutsch.

Die genaue Bezeichnung der Steuerung ist S7-200 6ES7-1CC01-0X80
CPU 214
*Zu Manuel*:
Die Bezeichnung auf dem Relais M0C2A60-5 
W9919 aber leider kein Hersteller,außer ein M im Kreis als Logo.
*Zu Sockenralf:*
Bäää  nicht richtig,da steht Paradigma drauf.Ist aber das selbe drin!!!
Den Preis für die Ausgangsbaugruppe Habe ich Vorsichtshalber noch nicht erfragt.
*Zu Tommy G:*
Das ganze auf einen anderen Ausgang umprogrammieren geht nicht,Programm ist durch Kennwort geschützt (das leidige Problem).
MfG   Michael


----------



## Oberchefe (30 Januar 2007)

> Die Bezeichnung auf dem Relais M0C2A60-5
> W9919 aber leider kein Hersteller,außer ein M im Kreis als Logo.


 
Kannst Du mal ein Bild davon hier einstellen?

Das "M" im Kreis hört sich nach Motorola an, die hatten mal was mit einer ähnlichen Typenbezeichnung, war allerdings MOC2A60-5, war aber auch kein Relais sondern ein "_OPTOISOLATOR 2 AMP ZERO CROSS TRIAC OUTPUT 600 VOLTS"_.
Dieser Teil der Firma ging an 
http://www.fairchildsemi.com/

der Rest der Halbleiter mehr oder weniger an www.freescale.com

http://www.fairchildsemi.com/


----------



## Oberchefe (30 Januar 2007)

wenn Du schon nicht umprogrammieren kannst, das Teil umlöten kannst Du doch wenigstens von einem anderen Ausgang?


----------



## kameikel (30 Januar 2007)

Oberchefe schrieb:


> Kannst Du mal ein Bild davon hier einstellen?
> 
> Das "M" im Kreis hört sich nach Motorola an, die hatten mal was mit einer ähnlichen Typenbezeichnung, war allerdings MOC2A60-5, war aber auch kein Relais sondern ein "_OPTOISOLATOR 2 AMP ZERO CROSS TRIAC OUTPUT 600 VOLTS"_.
> Dieser Teil der Firma ging an
> ...


 

Der beste Tip des Tages vielen Dank

Ich habe die Bezeichnung einmal mit O(sonst immer mit 0) in Google eingegeben und unter dieser Adresse bin ich fündig geworden . http://www.chipdocs.com/datasheets/datasheet-pdf/Motorola/MOC2A60-10.html auf den erste Blick sieht das baugleich aus.

Die anderen Ausgänge sind alle belegt!

mfG Michael


----------



## Question_mark (30 Januar 2007)

*Relais Ersatztyp*

Hallo,



			
				MSB schrieb:
			
		

> Wobei sich vergleichbar hier auf die Spulenspannung und die Bauform bezieht.



Ich würde dann auch mal die Schaltleistung der Kontakte mit einbeziehen, sieht zwar immer lustig aus, wenn das Dings abraucht, aber muss ja nicht sein.    

Gruss

Question_mark


----------

